# Medicine On Hand?



## gfenton123 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a manny and a sanchezi. Should I have medicine on hand for my fish. I may be a little paranoid, but I can't afford to loose them. What are the most common diseases, I may run into for these guys and what is the best treatment. Thank you.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I fail to see where putting medicine on your hand will be beneficial to your fish in any situation.










But seriously... you shouldn't need to... there's nothing that would require that immediate of treatment that you couldn't just go down to your lfs.

In the last 5 years I think I've used Melafix/Pimafix once.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

gfenton123 said:


> I have a manny and a sanchezi. Should I have medicine on hand for my fish. I may be a little paranoid, but I can't afford to loose them. What are the most common diseases, I may run into for these guys and what is the best treatment. Thank you.


 As long as you have a good source you can quickly get meds from you don't really need any on hand. If anything id just do a salt, melafix and pimafix. Mayby something like prazi pro for parisites but I wouldn't get any strong meds without reason but having some general weak meds would be fine.


----------



## gfenton123 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok. Cool.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

no matter when i always have pimafix melafix and salt handy , ALWAYS


----------

